# Piercings or Tattoos anyone?



## Snuffles

Well I thought it'd be fun to talk about piercings and tattoos, and I figured that we could kill some more of our WTT time. I'll go first, I have one tattoo of a swallow and five piercings. I have my ears stretched, snake bites, and my nose pierced. I plan on getting more of each, but that's all I have so far. Does anyone else have any ink or metal? Feel free to post pics :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Ooh I like this topic :) I currently don't have any piercings in but had my ears pierced (twice on the lobe then at the top of each ear), my lip pierced and my belly button. Over time they all seem to have come out/disappeared and I can't wear earrings as when I answer the phone at work they really bug me. 
I have 4 tattoos, celtic pattern on each of my hips, specially designed sort of celtic pattern on my lower back, a heart with a lock and then the key dangling from a ribbon at the top of my back (key ends around my bra strap). My most recent was "love" with a heart tattoo'd on my ring finger (I've just got married). I've still got 3 or 4 more planned, most recent one I've decided is a 4 leaf clover possibly on my foot. 

Phew! Sorry if I rambled - I love tattoo's and piercings :) I do have pictures but didn't want to overload the thread already!!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hiya snuffles, I have 2 tattoos - a rose on my shoulder and some flowers on my foot. I have my ears pierced twice and my belly button pierced. I love all of them. I would love another tattoo of my boys name but don't want to over-do it if you know what I mean - my piercings and tattoos are easy to cover for work which I think is best for me. I am a bit of a rock chick at heart though and love muscly men with tatts lol!


----------



## Hs1987

I have 18 piercings (9 in 1 ear 5 in the other my tonge my nipple and 2 in my belly button) and I have 7 tattoos. I'm in the middle of designing my next 1. Can't wait 2 get it done


----------



## CakeCottage

I have my ears pierced twice in each lobe, I also have my tummy button done... I did have a beauty spot piercing on my lip but it bugged me so I took it out!!

I have 4 tattoos one on my wrist that says 'nil satis nisi optimum' which is Latin for 'nothing but the best is good enough', one on my upper back of a pattern of butterflies on their side - from a distance they look like flowers, a heart with a bow above it on my lower back and a star and blossom pattern on my hip 

X


----------



## Girly922

I have 5 piercings, my earlobes plus my tragus and the top of my right ear. I did have two 3 in the top but 2 closed up. And my belly button pierced. I once had my nose pierced but thats closed up. Oh, and i used to have my nipple pierced but OH really didnt like it so I took it out. I also have a tattoo on my right hip of a flower I designed whilst at college. I'm still designing my next one, I want lilies up my rib cage on my left side. :D


----------



## MalsKerry

Ooh mrspeanut I never knew!!! I love guys with tatts up there arms!! I have my ears pierced twice, nose stud and belly button. Used to have 2 in the top of my ear but they hurt too much and kept getting infected. I have 4 tattoos but you can't really see them. Dragonfly on my stomach( that's gonna start stretching soon!) writing down my side, lower back design and hubbys name top inside of my arm. I want more to! I love chicks with heaps of tatts that are strategically placed so you can't see them unless your really looking. 

Great thread xo


----------



## goddess25

I used to have a lot of piercings but I have removed 95% of them and I now just have my ears pierced once only. I am not to keen on them anymore on me anyway. 

I have one tattoo and I hate it, there is nothing meaningful or personal for me apart from it being a present from 2 friends. I would like it removed. I have been thinking about getting another one that signifies my hubby my 2 children and my 2 losses but I do not know what to do so I will probably end with nothing. 

Good thread.


----------



## angiepie

Yep, me! I have my ears, lip and septum pierced since forever ago. A few years ago I also got a tattoo on the arch of my foot. It was a great idea at the time but tbh I could take it or leave it, now. The only reason I love it, now, is because it's written in OH's handwriting [and his is in mine]. But I do secretly regret getting a tattoo- the phrase is more meaningful to OH than it is to me. But not enough to remove it or anything coz I don't have to look at my foot much. :D I feel like I may want to get a tattoo with my kids' names or something in the future.


----------



## Snuffles

HoneyBee144 said:


> Ooh I like this topic :) I currently don't have any piercings in but had my ears pierced (twice on the lobe then at the top of each ear), my lip pierced and my belly button. Over time they all seem to have come out/disappeared and I can't wear earrings as when I answer the phone at work they really bug me.
> I have 4 tattoos, celtic pattern on each of my hips, specially designed sort of celtic pattern on my lower back, a heart with a lock and then the key dangling from a ribbon at the top of my back (key ends around my bra strap). My most recent was "love" with a heart tattoo'd on my ring finger (I've just got married). I've still got 3 or 4 more planned, most recent one I've decided is a 4 leaf clover possibly on my foot.
> 
> Phew! Sorry if I rambled - I love tattoo's and piercings :) I do have pictures but didn't want to overload the thread already!!

Ooooh Honeybee, your lock and key tattoo sounds fabulous. You just have to post a picture of it so I can see! OH and I want to get a lock and key tattoo :winkwink:



mrspeanut said:


> Hiya snuffles, I have 2 tattoos - a rose on my shoulder and some flowers on my foot. I have my ears pierced twice and my belly button pierced. I love all of them. I would love another tattoo of my boys name but don't want to over-do it if you know what I mean - my piercings and tattoos are easy to cover for work which I think is best for me. I am a bit of a rock chick at heart though and love muscly men with tatts lol!

Hehe Mrspeanut, you and I along with MalsKerry just simply adore men with lots of tattoos. I'm severly encouraging OH to get double sleeves :winkwink:



Hs1987 said:


> I have 18 piercings (9 in 1 ear 5 in the other my tonge my nipple and 2 in my belly button) and I have 7 tattoos. I'm in the middle of designing my next 1. Can't wait 2 get it done

Oooh 18 piercings Hs1987 you naughty girl :winkwink: You must tell me, did getting your nipple pierced hurt? I want to get mine done, but I need to hear stories lol



CakeCottage said:


> I have my ears pierced twice in each lobe, I also have my tummy button done... I did have a beauty spot piercing on my lip but it bugged me so I took it out!!
> 
> I have 4 tattoos one on my wrist that says 'nil satis nisi optimum' which is Latin for 'nothing but the best is good enough', one on my upper back of a pattern of butterflies on their side - from a distance they look like flowers, a heart with a bow above it on my lower back and a star and blossom pattern on my hip
> 
> X

Ooooh CakeCottage your star and blossom tattoo sounds just lovely :flower:



Girly922 said:


> I have 5 piercings, my earlobes plus my tragus and the top of my right ear. I did have two 3 in the top but 2 closed up. And my belly button pierced. I once had my nose pierced but thats closed up. Oh, and i used to have my nipple pierced but OH really didnt like it so I took it out. I also have a tattoo on my right hip of a flower I designed whilst at college. I'm still designing my next one, I want lilies up my rib cage on my left side. :D

Did getting your nipple pierced hurt Girly922? Ooooh if you do end up getting the lilies, you must show me :D



MalsKerry said:


> Ooh mrspeanut I never knew!!! I love guys with tatts up there arms!! I have my ears pierced twice, nose stud and belly button. Used to have 2 in the top of my ear but they hurt too much and kept getting infected. I have 4 tattoos but you can't really see them. Dragonfly on my stomach( that's gonna start stretching soon!) writing down my side, lower back design and hubbys name top inside of my arm. I want more to! I love chicks with heaps of tatts that are strategically placed so you can't see them unless your really looking.
> 
> Great thread xo

MalsKerry, is there anything better than tatted men? :drool: Oh and congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:



goddess25 said:


> I used to have a lot of piercings but I have removed 95% of them and I now just have my ears pierced once only. I am not to keen on them anymore on me anyway.
> 
> I have one tattoo and I hate it, there is nothing meaningful or personal for me apart from it being a present from 2 friends. I would like it removed. I have been thinking about getting another one that signifies my hubby my 2 children and my 2 losses but I do not know what to do so I will probably end with nothing.
> 
> Good thread.

Oh Goddess25, I'm sorry you don't like your tattoo. Hopefully you'll come up with something wonderful to get tattooed. You're children are so precious by the way :cloud9:



angiepie said:


> Yep, me! I have my ears, lip and septum pierced since forever ago. A few years ago I also got a tattoo on the arch of my foot. It was a great idea at the time but tbh I could take it or leave it, now. The only reason I love it, now, is because it's written in OH's handwriting [and his is in mine]. But I do secretly regret getting a tattoo- the phrase is more meaningful to OH than it is to me. But not enough to remove it or anything coz I don't have to look at my foot much. :D I feel like I may want to get a tattoo with my kids' names or something in the future.

Ooooh Angiepie a septum piercing, sexy ;) :haha:Did the foot tattoo hurt? I want to get two portraits on my feet of my cats. Yeah I'm trying to figure out tattoo ideas for my future kids as well.


----------



## Snuffles

These are great, keep the replies coming ladies! :D


----------



## BabyBean14

This is a very fun thread! Mine piercings are fairly pedestrian: 2 on each earlobe, 1 on my upper left ear, and my navel. No tatts. I've wanted one forever but can never decide on what and where. 

For the other ladies who have navel piercings, what are you planning to do when you fall pregnant? I guess I'll remove it because I don't want the hole to stretch, but I've had it since 1994 so it'll feel really weird not having it.


----------



## LockandKey

Let's see, I have 2 holes per ear, a nose ring on the right side of my nose, a Monroe piercing on my upper left lip, used to have a tongue ring but took it out a long time ago because it used to give me blisters on the roof of my mouth. I have a tattoo of a crescent moon on my lower back, I have 3 nautical stars on my left ankle, a swallow tail butterfly with a cats face in the wings on the top of my right foot, and a heart shaped lock and key with DD's birth date on my left shoulder blade, hence my screen name :winkwink:


----------



## Snuffles

Kismet said:


> This is a very fun thread! Mine piercings are fairly pedestrian: 2 on each earlobe, 1 on my upper left ear, and my navel. No tatts. I've wanted one forever but can never decide on what and where.
> 
> For the other ladies who have navel piercings, what are you planning to do when you fall pregnant? I guess I'll remove it because I don't want the hole to stretch, but I've had it since 1994 so it'll feel really weird not having it.

Lol pedestrian, you make me laugh Kismet. Well what you could do when you become pregnant is keep it, because they make pregnancy belly rings.



LockandKey said:


> Let's see, I have 2 holes per ear, a nose ring on the right side of my nose, a Monroe piercing on my upper left lip, used to have a tongue ring but took it out a long time ago because it used to give me blisters on the roof of my mouth. I have a tattoo of a crescent moon on my lower back, I have 3 nautical stars on my left ankle, a swallow tail butterfly with a cats face in the wings on the top of my right foot, and a heart shaped lock and key with DD's birth date on my left shoulder blade, hence my screen name :winkwink:

Oh you all with your lock and key tattoos are making me so jealous :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

I've got two piercings in each lobe of my ears. I also have a piercing at the top of my right ear. My belly button is my most recent piercing since I removed my nose ring. I only have one tattoo, but I would like to have more. I have the Japanese kanji for faith, hope, and love on my right calf.


----------



## modified

Can I share mine? And photos? :)

I have one 40mm stretched lobe. The other had to be reconstructed after an accident :( I also have an 8mm dermal punch, my nostril pierced, 2mm philtrum, 10mm oval labret and my tongue split.

Very old photo. Interrobang.


Very old photo. I HATE this!!! It's getting covered up asap after my wedding.


Old photo.


Old photo.


Old photo.


Old photo. My hands.


40mm lobe.


Camera.


Mine is the cage, OH's is the bird.




Dermal punch without the jewellery. Nostril. Philtrum.


Tongue split.


Forearm.






10mm labret.


It's not finished yet!




Sorry for so many photos! I love them all :)


----------



## angel91baby

I have 9 Tats now :) I have: My daughters name in a rose, a butterfly, a dragon, a tribal design, tigger, piglet hugging eeyore, betty boop and an eagle. And I love them all! But running out of room for more now!


----------



## Girly922

Snuffles, the nipple hurt a bit afterwards but not too much. The problem to start with was either covering it with a big plaster or wearing a bra to bed to make sure it didn't catch. I knew a girl who tore hers out by getting in caught in her bedsheets (ouch!). 

They do some brilliant bars too. I had to go for a chest x ray and had to remove all jewellery but didn't want to take the bar out. I had a plastic bright pink one that I put in instead :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles: well...mine _are_ pedestrian compared to Modified's! LOL! I had no idea there are pregnancy belly rings. I'm going to look into that because I really don't want to give up my navel piercing. Thanks for letting me know! :D

Modified: I love your tatts/piercings! My favourite is the camera. :thumbup:


----------



## mrspeanut

Great pictures modified!

When I was pregnant I kept my belly button bar in till about 25 weeks i think. It seemed to be getting a bit stretched and i was worried it would stretch the hole permenantly so I took it out. It didn't heal up and just put it straight back in after I'd had Henry. Unfortunately I suffered lots of stretch marks despite using bio-oil and cocoa butter all the time and one of the scars goes through the skin that has been pierced. It's not made a big difference just when you look closely it's there, I don't know what more I could've done though.


----------



## Charlie91

Wow, Modified... I've seen glimpses of your tattoos in your journal but I never realised how many you have!!! They all look fantastic!!!

I've got my ear lobes pierced twice, the top bit of my ear done (can't remember what it's called) and my bellybutton. Used to have my nose pierced but for some reason (can't remember why any more :haha:) I don't have it done any more... Quite tempted now to get it redone!!!

As for tattoos, I don't have any. I want one but I'm a bit of a wuss :baby:!!! Quite happily preparing for pregnancy/childbirth yet too worried of a tattoo!!!

PS. Modified.... Can you feel/move both ends of your tongue? :haha:


----------



## wwchix

I have:

Left ear: 
- lobes x 2
- daith

(did have anti-tragus and helix but had to remove)

right ear:
- lobes x 3
- tragus
- rook
- conch

right nipple

vch (vertical clitoral hood)


damn :( i've only just realised how few i have at the moment!

these are the ones i've had but had to remove for some reason or another:

left nipple
nose (both sides)
lip (both sides)
tounge
3 micro-dermals
hch (horizontal clitoral hood)


Feel free to as questions about any :)

My nipple hurt like a b***h though, was my most painful piercing and I could deffinatly feel it there for a while afterwards throbbing.


Oh and for belly bars with pregnancy, you can get bioflex jewellery which should bend with your body so you shouldn't have to remove the jewellery. Remember that some peoples bodys heal quicker than others, so while some people can have their jewellery out all through their pregnancy and put it straight back in with no problems, some can have it out 10 minutes and it heal up then.


----------



## Hs1987

Hs1987 said:


> I have 18 piercings (9 in 1 ear 5 in the other my tonge my nipple and 2 in my belly button) and I have 7 tattoos. I'm in the middle of designing my next 1. Can't wait 2 get it done

Oooh 18 piercings Hs1987 you naughty girl :winkwink: You must tell me, did getting your nipple pierced hurt? I want to get mine done, but I need to hear stories lol

Yes it did hurt but as soon as the bar is in its not so bad. It was the few days after that were a bit painful as I kept knocking it and when I took my bra off and the weight off my boobs seemed 2 all go in2 my nipple was a brised feelin. But I love it now. Oh isn't a fan tho. Lol


----------



## MalsKerry

Snuffles said:


> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I like this topic :) I currently don't have any piercings in but had my ears pierced (twice on the lobe then at the top of each ear), my lip pierced and my belly button. Over time they all seem to have come out/disappeared and I can't wear earrings as when I answer the phone at work they really bug me.
> I have 4 tattoos, celtic pattern on each of my hips, specially designed sort of celtic pattern on my lower back, a heart with a lock and then the key dangling from a ribbon at the top of my back (key ends around my bra strap). My most recent was "love" with a heart tattoo'd on my ring finger (I've just got married). I've still got 3 or 4 more planned, most recent one I've decided is a 4 leaf clover possibly on my foot.
> 
> Phew! Sorry if I rambled - I love tattoo's and piercings :) I do have pictures but didn't want to overload the thread already!!
> 
> Ooooh Honeybee, your lock and key tattoo sounds fabulous. You just have to post a picture of it so I can see! OH and I want to get a lock and key tattoo :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> mrspeanut said:
> 
> 
> Hiya snuffles, I have 2 tattoos - a rose on my shoulder and some flowers on my foot. I have my ears pierced twice and my belly button pierced. I love all of them. I would love another tattoo of my boys name but don't want to over-do it if you know what I mean - my piercings and tattoos are easy to cover for work which I think is best for me. I am a bit of a rock chick at heart though and love muscly men with tatts lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe Mrspeanut, you and I along with MalsKerry just simply adore men with lots of tattoos. I'm severly encouraging OH to get double sleeves :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hs1987 said:
> 
> 
> I have 18 piercings (9 in 1 ear 5 in the other my tonge my nipple and 2 in my belly button) and I have 7 tattoos. I'm in the middle of designing my next 1. Can't wait 2 get it doneClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh 18 piercings Hs1987 you naughty girl :winkwink: You must tell me, did getting your nipple pierced hurt? I want to get mine done, but I need to hear stories lol
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I have my ears pierced twice in each lobe, I also have my tummy button done... I did have a beauty spot piercing on my lip but it bugged me so I took it out!!
> 
> I have 4 tattoos one on my wrist that says 'nil satis nisi optimum' which is Latin for 'nothing but the best is good enough', one on my upper back of a pattern of butterflies on their side - from a distance they look like flowers, a heart with a bow above it on my lower back and a star and blossom pattern on my hip
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh CakeCottage your star and blossom tattoo sounds just lovely :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I have 5 piercings, my earlobes plus my tragus and the top of my right ear. I did have two 3 in the top but 2 closed up. And my belly button pierced. I once had my nose pierced but thats closed up. Oh, and i used to have my nipple pierced but OH really didnt like it so I took it out. I also have a tattoo on my right hip of a flower I designed whilst at college. I'm still designing my next one, I want lilies up my rib cage on my left side. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Did getting your nipple pierced hurt Girly922? Ooooh if you do end up getting the lilies, you must show me :D
> 
> 
> 
> MalsKerry said:
> 
> 
> Ooh mrspeanut I never knew!!! I love guys with tatts up there arms!! I have my ears pierced twice, nose stud and belly button. Used to have 2 in the top of my ear but they hurt too much and kept getting infected. I have 4 tattoos but you can't really see them. Dragonfly on my stomach( that's gonna start stretching soon!) writing down my side, lower back design and hubbys name top inside of my arm. I want more to! I love chicks with heaps of tatts that are strategically placed so you can't see them unless your really looking.
> 
> Great thread xoClick to expand...
> 
> MalsKerry, is there anything better than tatted men? :drool: Oh and congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot of piercings but I have removed 95% of them and I now just have my ears pierced once only. I am not to keen on them anymore on me anyway.
> 
> I have one tattoo and I hate it, there is nothing meaningful or personal for me apart from it being a present from 2 friends. I would like it removed. I have been thinking about getting another one that signifies my hubby my 2 children and my 2 losses but I do not know what to do so I will probably end with nothing.
> 
> Good thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Goddess25, I'm sorry you don't like your tattoo. Hopefully you'll come up with something wonderful to get tattooed. You're children are so precious by the way :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> Yep, me! I have my ears, lip and septum pierced since forever ago. A few years ago I also got a tattoo on the arch of my foot. It was a great idea at the time but tbh I could take it or leave it, now. The only reason I love it, now, is because it's written in OH's handwriting [and his is in mine]. But I do secretly regret getting a tattoo- the phrase is more meaningful to OH than it is to me. But not enough to remove it or anything coz I don't have to look at my foot much. :D I feel like I may want to get a tattoo with my kids' names or something in the future.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh Angiepie a septum piercing, sexy ;) :haha:Did the foot tattoo hurt? I want to get two portraits on my feet of my cats. Yeah I'm trying to figure out tattoo ideas for my future kids as well.Click to expand...


Men with full sleeves mmmm mmmm!! Thanks I don't want to leave my WTT thread as I enjoy the ladies in it, also have been to 1st trimester thread a little bit an some of it is scary what people write!! And sometimes a little negative so yeah WTT threads heaps better xoxoxo


----------



## MalsKerry

P.s modified your tattoos on your arms and legs are amazing!! Seriously talented tattoo artist!! Is it all one person? Xo


----------



## modified

Thanks! Charlie, my left side is more dominant than the right but I can move both :)

Yep, they're all done by the one guy :D


----------



## ushotmedown

I have 2 tattoos (dark mark from harry potter on my left lower arm and the phrase "believe" and a wishbone on my right wrist) 
and a few piercings:
3 lobe piercings on each with the first being stretched to 2g, 
Left ear i also have a conch piercing and helix piercing, 
Right ear i have an industrial and a snug piercing. 
Tongue
Snakebites
Belly button
Vch  

I also want both my nipples done, either nostril or septum and some more piercings on my left ear lol but I want lots more tattoos!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Everyone,

I had but not anymore 3 pierces in each ear, plus 1 at the top of my left ear, and my eyebrow done. I only have 1 in each ear now.

I also have 7 tattoos. My 1st was a blue rose, 2nd, 3rd & 4th was 3 chinese symbols, 5th, 6th and 7th were all tribal designs.


----------



## Snuffles

wwchix said:


> I have:
> 
> Left ear:
> - lobes x 2
> - daith
> 
> (did have anti-tragus and helix but had to remove)
> 
> right ear:
> - lobes x 3
> - tragus
> - rook
> - conch
> 
> right nipple
> 
> vch (vertical clitoral hood)
> 
> 
> damn :( i've only just realised how few i have at the moment!
> 
> these are the ones i've had but had to remove for some reason or another:
> 
> left nipple
> nose (both sides)
> lip (both sides)
> tounge
> 3 micro-dermals
> hch (horizontal clitoral hood)
> 
> 
> Feel free to as questions about any :)
> 
> My nipple hurt like a b***h though, was my most painful piercing and I could deffinatly feel it there for a while afterwards throbbing.
> 
> 
> Oh and for belly bars with pregnancy, you can get bioflex jewellery which should bend with your body so you shouldn't have to remove the jewellery. Remember that some peoples bodys heal quicker than others, so while some people can have their jewellery out all through their pregnancy and put it straight back in with no problems, some can have it out 10 minutes and it heal up then.

So Wwchix I'm curious, how did it feel to get your vch piercing?



MalsKerry said:


> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I like this topic :) I currently don't have any piercings in but had my ears pierced (twice on the lobe then at the top of each ear), my lip pierced and my belly button. Over time they all seem to have come out/disappeared and I can't wear earrings as when I answer the phone at work they really bug me.
> I have 4 tattoos, celtic pattern on each of my hips, specially designed sort of celtic pattern on my lower back, a heart with a lock and then the key dangling from a ribbon at the top of my back (key ends around my bra strap). My most recent was "love" with a heart tattoo'd on my ring finger (I've just got married). I've still got 3 or 4 more planned, most recent one I've decided is a 4 leaf clover possibly on my foot.
> 
> Phew! Sorry if I rambled - I love tattoo's and piercings :) I do have pictures but didn't want to overload the thread already!!
> 
> Ooooh Honeybee, your lock and key tattoo sounds fabulous. You just have to post a picture of it so I can see! OH and I want to get a lock and key tattoo :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> mrspeanut said:
> 
> 
> Hiya snuffles, I have 2 tattoos - a rose on my shoulder and some flowers on my foot. I have my ears pierced twice and my belly button pierced. I love all of them. I would love another tattoo of my boys name but don't want to over-do it if you know what I mean - my piercings and tattoos are easy to cover for work which I think is best for me. I am a bit of a rock chick at heart though and love muscly men with tatts lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe Mrspeanut, you and I along with MalsKerry just simply adore men with lots of tattoos. I'm severly encouraging OH to get double sleeves :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hs1987 said:
> 
> 
> I have 18 piercings (9 in 1 ear 5 in the other my tonge my nipple and 2 in my belly button) and I have 7 tattoos. I'm in the middle of designing my next 1. Can't wait 2 get it doneClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh 18 piercings Hs1987 you naughty girl :winkwink: You must tell me, did getting your nipple pierced hurt? I want to get mine done, but I need to hear stories lol
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I have my ears pierced twice in each lobe, I also have my tummy button done... I did have a beauty spot piercing on my lip but it bugged me so I took it out!!
> 
> I have 4 tattoos one on my wrist that says 'nil satis nisi optimum' which is Latin for 'nothing but the best is good enough', one on my upper back of a pattern of butterflies on their side - from a distance they look like flowers, a heart with a bow above it on my lower back and a star and blossom pattern on my hip
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh CakeCottage your star and blossom tattoo sounds just lovely :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I have 5 piercings, my earlobes plus my tragus and the top of my right ear. I did have two 3 in the top but 2 closed up. And my belly button pierced. I once had my nose pierced but thats closed up. Oh, and i used to have my nipple pierced but OH really didnt like it so I took it out. I also have a tattoo on my right hip of a flower I designed whilst at college. I'm still designing my next one, I want lilies up my rib cage on my left side. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Did getting your nipple pierced hurt Girly922? Ooooh if you do end up getting the lilies, you must show me :D
> 
> 
> 
> MalsKerry said:
> 
> 
> Ooh mrspeanut I never knew!!! I love guys with tatts up there arms!! I have my ears pierced twice, nose stud and belly button. Used to have 2 in the top of my ear but they hurt too much and kept getting infected. I have 4 tattoos but you can't really see them. Dragonfly on my stomach( that's gonna start stretching soon!) writing down my side, lower back design and hubbys name top inside of my arm. I want more to! I love chicks with heaps of tatts that are strategically placed so you can't see them unless your really looking.
> 
> Great thread xoClick to expand...
> 
> MalsKerry, is there anything better than tatted men? :drool: Oh and congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot of piercings but I have removed 95% of them and I now just have my ears pierced once only. I am not to keen on them anymore on me anyway.
> 
> I have one tattoo and I hate it, there is nothing meaningful or personal for me apart from it being a present from 2 friends. I would like it removed. I have been thinking about getting another one that signifies my hubby my 2 children and my 2 losses but I do not know what to do so I will probably end with nothing.
> 
> Good thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Goddess25, I'm sorry you don't like your tattoo. Hopefully you'll come up with something wonderful to get tattooed. You're children are so precious by the way :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> Yep, me! I have my ears, lip and septum pierced since forever ago. A few years ago I also got a tattoo on the arch of my foot. It was a great idea at the time but tbh I could take it or leave it, now. The only reason I love it, now, is because it's written in OH's handwriting [and his is in mine]. But I do secretly regret getting a tattoo- the phrase is more meaningful to OH than it is to me. But not enough to remove it or anything coz I don't have to look at my foot much. :D I feel like I may want to get a tattoo with my kids' names or something in the future.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh Angiepie a septum piercing, sexy ;) :haha:Did the foot tattoo hurt? I want to get two portraits on my feet of my cats. Yeah I'm trying to figure out tattoo ideas for my future kids as well.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men with full sleeves mmmm mmmm!! Thanks I don't want to leave my WTT thread as I enjoy the ladies in it, also have been to 1st trimester thread a little bit an some of it is scary what people write!! And sometimes a little negative so yeah WTT threads heaps better xoxoxoClick to expand...

Yeah I understand what you mean. I pop into some of the other sections and my my the ladies there are a bit over powering to what you're used to. So I try not to venture off too much lol



ushotmedown said:


> I have 2 tattoos (dark mark from harry potter on my left lower arm and the phrase "believe" and a wishbone on my right wrist)
> and a few piercings:
> 3 lobe piercings on each with the first being stretched to 2g,
> Left ear i also have a conch piercing and helix piercing,
> Right ear i have an industrial and a snug piercing.
> Tongue
> Snakebites
> Belly button
> Vch
> 
> I also want both my nipples done, either nostril or septum and some more piercings on my left ear lol but I want lots more tattoos!

So I must know how it felt getting your vch too :)


----------



## Snuffles

Oh, and Modified I am SO jealous of all your beautiful tattoos. All this wonderful ink you have and my one measly(?) tattoo :haha:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I have three quite small tattoos (planning a big one for my thigh soon!), & my nostril, tragus, ears x2 each side, and one of those ear piercings stretched to 8mm (used to be 12mm). I love body mods but I'm trying not to go overboard with them, they probably won't suit me. x


----------



## wwchix

Snuffles said:


> So Wwchix I'm curious, how did it feel to get your vch piercing?

It was a really short, sharp, really intense pain, but before you realise it, its over with. Yes, its a sensetive area, but the skin is so thin there, the needle is going through hardly anything :) Once the needle was through and the jewellery was in, I honestly couldn't feel it at all. No aching or anything :)


----------



## Elpis_x

I have my ears pierced twice (just the lobe) and my bellybutton. No ink because I'm far too indecisive! :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Elpis_x said:


> I have my ears pierced twice (just the lobe) and my bellybutton. No ink because I'm far too indecisive! :haha:

Maybe with time you'll come up with something you like lol


----------



## sheryl16

i LOVE this thread but i am getting to many ideas now :haha:
i have :
pierced - nose,ears X3, top of ear,belly button,tragus,septum,tounge,back of my neck X2, lip X2, nipple, hips, wrist

really want my cheeks done but am not brave enough :blush:

i have a few tats but i want lots more
i have 'ROCK N ROLL' with stars and lightening around it quite big across the top of my back

a bow with skull's at the bottom of my back

an A on my wrist for my OH name

an eye on the back of my neck

and rosary beads & cross around my ankle

:flower:


----------



## Snuffles

sheryl16 said:


> i LOVE this thread but i am getting to many ideas now :haha:
> i have :
> pierced - nose,ears X3, top of ear,belly button,tragus,septum,tounge,back of my neck X2, lip X2, nipple, hips, wrist
> 
> really want my cheeks done but am not brave enough :blush:
> 
> i have a few tats but i want lots more
> i have 'ROCK N ROLL' with stars and lightening around it quite big across the top of my back
> 
> a bow with skull's at the bottom of my back
> 
> an A on my wrist for my OH name
> 
> an eye on the back of my neck
> 
> and rosary beads & cross around my ankle
> 
> :flower:

Oooooh all that sounds fabulous! I must see pictures :D


----------



## babyfever91

I have one tattoo on my foot (can't post a pic!) it's 2 stars and some swirls! got it last year, now planning another tattoo on my wrist of a rose and my h2b's initial! I used to have my left tragus and belly button pierced a few years ago but when I lost the balls for the bars they closed up really quickly!


----------



## Girly922

babyfever91 said:


> I used to have my left tragus and belly button pierced a few years ago but when I lost the balls for the bars they closed up really quickly!

Oh the amount of balls I've lost, I now just have a bag of balls to fit different bars for the next time I lose one. I don't tend to lose the ball off my tragus bar, but always my belly bar!! :haha:


----------



## Moonlight2112

I have 3 Tattoo's a Cluster of stars on the top of my spine a singular star on my hip and a row of cherry blossom flowers on my right foot - i did have my lip pierced i removed it for work, i have my ears pierced in the lobes and one on the top left in my cartilage.


----------



## Snuffles

Girly922 said:


> babyfever91 said:
> 
> 
> I used to have my left tragus and belly button pierced a few years ago but when I lost the balls for the bars they closed up really quickly!
> 
> Oh the amount of balls I've lost, I now just have a bag of balls to fit different bars for the next time I lose one. I don't tend to lose the ball off my tragus bar, but always my belly bar!! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol couldn't have said it better myself. I swear my snake bites refuse to let me have silver balls on them. Of the three pairs I've bought, I always have to lose one.:haha:


----------



## goddess25

I think this thread definitely needs more pics.

I am getting inspired... I should pay a visit to a tattoo artist and ask for some advice about the one I want covered up.

Since the only pics we have so far are from modified I particularly like the bird cage with its open door on your arm and the bird on your partner. Really nice.


----------



## thestarsfall

I have had 10 piercings total in my life...but currently only have 7. Lobes are about a 12 gauge at the moment and won't go any smaller (were a 0 ga and I haven't had anything but regular earrings in them for years now...) nostril on the right side, both nipples, navel and vertical hood piercing as well. I'll be taking the nipples out in a month and a half so they can heal up and be okay before I'm pregnant etc. and they're a pain in the butt, I love them but they're so annoying at times. And then the VCH and navel will come out when pregnant obviously...and I'll put the navel back in if it's still able to be put in but I don't think I'd put the vch again. 

I used to have a second set of lobes and then a helix and the 2nd set of lobes I kept forgetting to put anything in so they've closed up and the helix was a HUGE BITCH so I took it out. Seriously, most annoying and painful piercings of any that I have had.

No tats yet, but will be getting one soonish hopefully.


----------



## wwchix

I'm hoping to try and keep my VCH when pregnant. I don't know how much 'down there' gets stretched when giving birth, but surely due to its placement it should be ok.

And like I said before, its not a deffinate that you will need to take the belly bar out. Get a bioflex bar.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Hey I am Emma
I have my noised pierced and my top lip pierced (The space just above it)
I have a tattoo on my back/shoulder blade of a pink love heart with a bow around it and an L for love in it. It has a flame up one side and a few stars on the (Surrounding the love heart)
I have another Tattoo on my wrist of like a hippy Ying Yang thing but instead of it being devided verticle its devided horozontally. and instead of the dots In the black part of the circle it says peace and in the white it says love!


----------



## 4magpies

I have 3 tattoos (im on my phone at the moment, will try post pictures later) and my tongue and ears done. 

I used to have my nose, belly button and wrist pierced too at one point. 

Got lots more tattoos to come. 

x


----------



## Chai_w

I have three tattoo's and have a few more in the works.

Currently:

1. i have a painting i did of a depiction of soulmates surrounded by wings which form a heart around the soulmates, and OH and I date we started dating.
2. I have roses with tribal on my right foot, to symblize my middle name, OH and I favorite flower, and it was also our wedding flower.
3. I have a puzzle piece with OH's name in it on my left side, and it looks like it was sewn into the skin, with the needle hanging down in a treble clef to represent how much music means to us both.

Planned:
1.underneath my puzzle piece will be the words "everything's nothing without you" 
2. When we have children their handprint will be next to and within the words from (1)
3. on my right side will be a grayscale and black angry tiger crushing a skull with a konji crack representing a trial i've overcome, and the tiger will be pushing forward representing that i will always push forward through trials, and protect that which matters most.


My OH has 4 tattoos at the moment:
1) matching sewn in puzzle piece tattoo with my name in it on his chest
2.) "have faith in me" on his left forearm
3) gravestone tattoo with the words "carpe diem" on it and fog surrounding it with words above it stating "live life to the fullest"
4) on his right shoulder he has a wolf growling and above it says "nemo me Impune lacessit"

after we have children he does have another planned for their handprints to be put on his bicep so it would the wolf protecting the family.


----------



## Snuffles

goddess25 said:


> I think this thread definitely needs more pics.
> 
> I am getting inspired... I should pay a visit to a tattoo artist and ask for some advice about the one I want covered up.
> 
> Since the only pics we have so far are from modified I particularly like the bird cage with its open door on your arm and the bird on your partner. Really nice.

I agree, we definitely need more pictures on here :)



thestarsfall said:


> I have had 10 piercings total in my life...but currently only have 7. Lobes are about a 12 gauge at the moment and won't go any smaller (were a 0 ga and I haven't had anything but regular earrings in them for years now...) nostril on the right side, both nipples, navel and vertical hood piercing as well. I'll be taking the nipples out in a month and a half so they can heal up and be okay before I'm pregnant etc. and they're a pain in the butt, I love them but they're so annoying at times. And then the VCH and navel will come out when pregnant obviously...and I'll put the navel back in if it's still able to be put in but I don't think I'd put the vch again.
> 
> I used to have a second set of lobes and then a helix and the 2nd set of lobes I kept forgetting to put anything in so they've closed up and the helix was a HUGE BITCH so I took it out. Seriously, most annoying and painful piercings of any that I have had.
> 
> No tats yet, but will be getting one soonish hopefully.

Ooooh I just love piercings



wwchix said:


> I'm hoping to try and keep my VCH when pregnant. I don't know how much 'down there' gets stretched when giving birth, but surely due to its placement it should be ok.
> 
> And like I said before, its not a deffinate that you will need to take the belly bar out. Get a bioflex bar.

I think you definitely should try and keep it in when you're pregnant.



Emmyxxlou said:


> Hey I am Emma
> I have my noised pierced and my top lip pierced (The space just above it)
> I have a tattoo on my back/shoulder blade of a pink love heart with a bow around it and an L for love in it. It has a flame up one side and a few stars on the (Surrounding the love heart)
> I have another Tattoo on my wrist of like a hippy Ying Yang thing but instead of it being devided verticle its devided horozontally. and instead of the dots In the black part of the circle it says peace and in the white it says love!

I believe that piercing you have is called a Medusa or a Monroe:thumbup: Your shoulder tattoo sounds just awesome :)



4magpies said:


> I have 3 tattoos (im on my phone at the moment, will try post pictures later) and my tongue and ears done.
> 
> I used to have my nose, belly button and wrist pierced too at one point.
> 
> Got lots more tattoos to come.
> 
> x

Yes you must post pictures :D



Chai_w said:


> I have three tattoo's and have a few more in the works.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1. i have a painting i did of a depiction of soulmates surrounded by wings which form a heart around the soulmates, and OH and I date we started dating.
> 2. I have roses with tribal on my right foot, to symblize my middle name, OH and I favorite flower, and it was also our wedding flower.
> 3. I have a puzzle piece with OH's name in it on my left side, and it looks like it was sewn into the skin, with the needle hanging down in a treble clef to represent how much music means to us both.
> 
> Planned:
> 1.underneath my puzzle piece will be the words "everything's nothing without you"
> 2. When we have children their handprint will be next to and within the words from (1)
> 3. on my right side will be a grayscale and black angry tiger crushing a skull with a konji crack representing a trial i've overcome, and the tiger will be pushing forward representing that i will always push forward through trials, and protect that which matters most.
> 
> 
> My OH has 4 tattoos at the moment:
> 1) matching sewn in puzzle piece tattoo with my name in it on his chest
> 2.) "have faith in me" on his left forearm
> 3) gravestone tattoo with the words "carpe diem" on it and fog surrounding it with words above it stating "live life to the fullest"
> 4) on his right shoulder he has a wolf growling and above it says "nemo me Impune lacessit"
> 
> after we have children he does have another planned for their handprints to be put on his bicep so it would the wolf protecting the family.

Your puzzle piece tattoo sounds lovely. I would love to see a picture of it if you don't mind :blush: And I love the idea your OH has for your children's handprints:thumbup:


----------



## wwchix

Added to my collection today.. now have my helix back :) My friend who is an apprentice did it for me :) x


----------



## ushotmedown

my Vch was just a short intense pain for like 2 seconds and then after the jewellery was in no pain and its been a beaut to heal. I honestly do not regret getting it done at all. I love this piercing to death.


----------



## wwchix

ushotmedown said:


> my Vch was just a short intense pain for like 2 seconds and then after the jewellery was in no pain and its been a beaut to heal. I honestly do not regret getting it done at all. I love this piercing to death.

ssssssnap! :)


----------



## modified

I'll be back with another tattoo photo tomorrow as oh is getting a new one. Then back again on Sunday as I'm getting a new one xD


----------



## Snuffles

wwchix said:


> ushotmedown said:
> 
> 
> my Vch was just a short intense pain for like 2 seconds and then after the jewellery was in no pain and its been a beaut to heal. I honestly do not regret getting it done at all. I love this piercing to death.
> 
> ssssssnap! :)Click to expand...

Lol Wwchix you're funny :D


----------



## Snuffles

modified said:


> I'll be back with another tattoo photo tomorrow as oh is getting a new one. Then back again on Sunday as I'm getting a new one xD

Ooooh you little lucky witch, I'm so jealous lol(please take no offense to the witch part as I have no intention of insulting you)


----------



## goddess25

Excellent more pics to come....great!


----------



## modified

Colin's (my oh) newbie :)


4 more days until mine!


----------



## Snuffles

modified said:


> Colin's (my oh) newbie :)
> 
> 
> 4 more days until mine!

Ooooh that's great, I can not wait to see yours :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Good thread :thumbup:

Let me see I have my ears pierced (twice in each lobe), my belly button pierced and both nipples pierced (i felt uneven before :haha:) I think that is enough piercings for me :)
I also have 2 tats one on the base of my neck which is a black sun (had it done when I broke up with my ex as a new beginning kind of thing) I forget about it as I can't see it and people only see it when my hair is short and certain tops and I also have one on my lower back which is also a sun but coloured in and with intricate vines coming out from it!

I really want another one but not sure where and I want Cherry Blossom :flower:


----------



## modified

Thanks snuffles! I'm getting hummingbird with a key thing in its back.. you know like an old school wind up toy? On my foot :)


----------



## Snuffles

modified said:


> Thanks snuffles! I'm getting hummingbird with a key thing in its back.. you know like an old school wind up toy? On my foot :)

That sounds absolutely fabulous! You'll definitely have to show me that one:thumbup:


----------



## shouse

I have a four leaf clover on my left shoulder, my hubby and I's zodiac signs intertwined on my right hip (his is vergo and Im an arise) and on Tuesday I'm getting "i love him" on my right wrist. As for piercings I've had my nose, tongue and a second hole in my ears but as of now I only have the first set of holes in my ears left.


----------



## Hunbun

I have a thistle on my lower back and three butterflies on my hip. I'm looking into getting another one saying 'Always and forever' on either my foot or my ankle.

I also have my ears pierced twice and my belly button pierced as well, I'm not very brave with my piercings.


----------



## Chai_w

smudged out the names for privacy reasons, but they are in full edwardian script.

mine is on my ribcage, and his is on his chest:cloud9: we wanted them to look literally like something was missing and had to be sewn in. our tattoo artist did an amazing job.

also my pic was shortly after it was finsihed his is after about an hour and after it had been cleaned:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







smudge.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 8









smudge2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Snuffles

Chai_w said:


> smudged out the names for privacy reasons, but they are in full edwardian script.
> 
> mine is on my ribcage, and his is on his chest:cloud9: we wanted them to look literally like something was missing and had to be sewn in. our tattoo artist did an amazing job.
> 
> also my pic was shortly after it was finsihed his is after about an hour and after it had been cleaned:thumbup:

Those are just wonderful Chai :D


----------



## goddess25

Love that idea Chai. very nice.


----------



## Chai_w

thank you! we had been talking about them before we got married and designed them up and got them about 3 days after we were officially man and wife:happydance:


----------



## tasha41

I have my daughter's name tattooed on my upper back... 

Want to get "What doesn't kill you..." somewhere, ideally on my arm, but possibly on my foot so it can be covered up easier for work. If I lost weight it'd entertain it going on my ribcage too. 

I'd also like a fleur-de-lis and a maple leaf, I'm French Canadian and find the fleur-de-lis to be really pretty, and I'm proud to be Canadian, wouldn't get a fleur-de-lis and not the maple leaf if that makes sense :)

Right now I only have the top of one ear pierced plus one lobe piercing, and a nose stud... want to get my eyebrow redone though! :)


----------



## amcashes

I have my ears pierced and two tattoos. Here is a photo of my fave that I have. This was taken right after it was cleaned up. So it was very fresh.
 



Attached Files:







25130_114324345259937_100000471154805_201526_265200_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Snuffles

tasha41 said:


> I have my daughter's name tattooed on my upper back...
> 
> Want to get "What doesn't kill you..." somewhere, ideally on my arm, but possibly on my foot so it can be covered up easier for work. If I lost weight it'd entertain it going on my ribcage too.
> 
> I'd also like a fleur-de-lis and a maple leaf, I'm French Canadian and find the fleur-de-lis to be really pretty, and I'm proud to be Canadian, wouldn't get a fleur-de-lis and not the maple leaf if that makes sense :)
> 
> Right now I only have the top of one ear pierced plus one lobe piercing, and a nose stud... want to get my eyebrow redone though! :)

Oooh I like the fleur-de-lis and the maple leaf idea :D



amcashes said:


> I have my ears pierced and two tattoos. Here is a photo of my fave that I have. This was taken right after it was cleaned up. So it was very fresh.

I like your tattoo Amcashes:thumbup:


----------



## noshowjo

CakeCottage said:


> I have my ears pierced twice in each lobe, I also have my tummy button done... I did have a beauty spot piercing on my lip but it bugged me so I took it out!!
> 
> I have 4 tattoos one on my wrist that says 'nil satis nisi optimum' which is Latin for 'nothing but the best is good enough', one on my upper back of a pattern of butterflies on their side - from a distance they look like flowers, a heart with a bow above it on my lower back and a star and blossom pattern on my hip
> 
> X

and a very evertonian thing to do ;) I want nil statis nisi optimum across my foot


----------



## wellsk

I have to admit this is an old thread, but when nosing through snuffles threads I couldnt help but add mine too, I hope no one minds! :flow:
I have dreamtheatre lyrics on my left thigh; 
_'and everyday she tried with endless drive to make the grade, then one day the perfect girl woke up to find she had lost her mind' _this is framed by cherry blossom :) this to me is about overcoming mental health problems and other obstacles I have face.

On my right hip I have a razor blade and a banner saying _'my little razorblade'_ which is another song that is close to mine and DH's heart.

On my back I have a heart locket, with a lily and an orchid. To represent me and my DH, he has the key and my initials :)

I don't have any percings though!


----------



## Gunnhilde

I've had my tongue and nipples pierced, but no longer.

I have one tattoo that spells Thor (my patron deity) in old runes.


----------



## staralfur

I have three tattoos - the word 'love' in my dad's handwriting on my wrist, two bumblebees from Winnie the Pooh on my left foot (in honour of my family dogs), and "May the wings of a Butterfly kiss the Sun" on the top of my right foot, in memory of my grandma...it has various sentimental meanings for us! And I'm currently trying to plan a tattoo that has something to do with my daughter, but not sure what it'll be. 

Only have one piercing currently, my tongue, but want to get my nose repierced at some point.


----------



## modified

Getting my sweeney todd tatt finished next week and have received the drawing for my knee cap tattoo, just waiting to see when I can get booked in :)


----------



## Snuffles

Just noticed my old thread has been revived from the land of the dead, woohoo lol

Wow a kneecap tattoo Toni, is that going to hurt a lot?


----------



## modified

Probably haha!


----------



## Snuffles

Haha well let me know how it goes :D


----------



## Mummy Bean

i have one big tattoo...which currently covers my bag and goes down my left leg. (although still a bit work in progress)

sorry about how fat i look...eek.

i also have tounge, webbing, smiley, i just had to remove belly and nipples in pregnancy, and had to remove my lip for work. 

have numerous ears piercings and stretchers.
 



Attached Files:







34750_411667148805_3285338_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









20120622_120114.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









165993_10150906657233806_154243900_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutebowsxx

I have a really girly tattoo! :D It looks so much better now as this picture was only taken a couple of hours after it was done (last thursday!)


Spoiler
https://i45.tinypic.com/14d3qbl.jpg

I'm already planning my next one, which I really want on my foot.
But want to take my time deciding what to have as I want it to mean something like my other one.

Also I only have my ears pierced :flower:


----------



## comotion89

I have tongue n just ears 
retired: nose , labret , helix , tragus
tattoos I have one on my forearm and on my wrist i want my wedding date tattooed in roman numerals on the day hubby to be said he'd get something too :D
really wish I could stretch my ears and I wanted my whole arm covered and a kat von D face tat however being a nurse can't really have anything too visible


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Aww I love this! I only have 2 holes in each ear lobe. I was gonna get a 3rd but never got around to it. And at one point a few years ago I wanted to get my nose pierced but eh, not so much anymore. I love piercings but don't really have any I really want to get done IYKWIM! Lol

I have no tattoos, but tons I'd like to get done, I'm just too afraid of needles. Lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

I have a Hello Kitty tattoo on my ankle and "Luck" tattooed on my foot! Im getting one for Jade whenever I get the time off of work. :thumbup:


----------



## Quackquack99

I have an 'n' tatooed on my hip. And my daughters full name on my wrist.


----------



## Sydd

I haven't posted in here for ages but thought I would add mine lol

piercings - i have 4 in 1 ear, 3 in other but only wear one hoop in on one side, i have my nose, 2 in my belly and I've had my tongue done and my lip done (5 separate times) 

tattoo's - I have 4 hearts just below my collarbone (2 each side) I have a lion head and 'protect me' in french on my neck, angel wings and a tribal heart on my back, a butterfly going down my ribs, 3 stars on my lower hip bone, 'miracle' in russian it 2 hearts on my lower fore-arm, a purple flower on my ankle and 'the only thing that matters is just following your heart and eventually you'll finally get it right' in russian on my ankle! I have plans for a few more as well :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Oooh those sound lovely :D

Hey Sydd, if you wouldn't mind sharing could I see a picture of your lion head tattoo?


----------



## Sydd

I will see if I have one on laptop :)


----------



## Sydd

this should be it, albeit blurry!
 



Attached Files:







tat 8.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BraydensMomma

My husband and I just got a tattoo in February - I have a lock on my right hand ( palm) and he has the key on his hand (palm) : )
I like your tattoos.


----------



## Snuffles

That's so cool Sydd :)

BraydensMomma: How cute. My OH and I are thinking about getting something like that.


----------



## sarah34

I have 4 tattoos an regret 2 of them!!

1. Tribal design on my right hip - had it done when i was 16 and the quality is really
Bad!

2. Butterfly and flower design lower back - hate this as its too big and too high up

3. Butterfly design on my left foot - only tattoo that i love, had it done in florida on holiday and it took forever!

4. Flower design down the top of my left leg - dont mind this one!

I have had quite a few piercings but have taken them out over the years - belly button top and bottom, tongue, both nipples, ears 3 times. 

What do ppl here think of piercing little girls ears? Xxxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

sarah34 said:


> IWhat do ppl here think of piercing little girls ears? Xxxx

this is a fun topic...been going round baby club for ever...women seem to get real nasty...i think the thread is still in the debate bit of the lounge area.


----------



## Snuffles

I personally think that piercing the child ears when they're little is fine. I had mine pierced and have had them ever since. I would do it for my child and if she doesn't want them than she can take them out. And if the time comes that she wants it again all she has to do is stick earrings back in.


----------



## Gunnhilde

Snuffles said:


> I personally think that piercing the child ears when they're little is fine. I had mine pierced and have had them ever since. I would do it for my child and if she doesn't want them than she can take them out. And if the time comes that she wants it again all she has to do is stick earrings back in.

Actually I had to have mine re-pierced by a professional when I got older because they had closed up. Although, I had mine originally done at 13 and re-pierced at 20. :thumbup:

I do think a doctor should do them on a small child though, just to make sure it is sterile.


----------



## Snuffles

Well as crazy as this sounds I would take my child to an actual piercing studio, not to a store in the mall or a Walmart where they use the same gun on everybody. That way I know that everything is sterile and is a one time use.


----------



## sarah34

Mummy Bean said:


> sarah34 said:
> 
> 
> IWhat do ppl here think of piercing little girls ears? Xxxx
> 
> this is a fun topic...been going round baby club for ever...women seem to get real nasty...i think the thread is still in the debate bit of the lounge area.Click to expand...

Hehe! I thought it wud be kicking around somewhere! I personally think little girls of about 8 or so look lovely with little studs or small hoops for special occassions but i know a lot of ppl whos parent didnt let them get them until they were about 17! I agree if they dont want to wear them they can take them out xxx


----------



## modified

sarah34 said:


> What do ppl here think of piercing little girls ears? Xxxx

Completely and utterly disagree with it.


----------



## wwchix

Agreed with Toni.

I think children with pierced ears are disgusting. Not the actual child, but the fact their parents have willingly put them through pain, its child abuse. They are not old enough to make their own decisions, and it is extremely painful for the little ones! Why you would have a baby and shove (more than likely at claires or walmart) a blunt object through your beloved childs ears with an unsterile instrument, I do not know!



> I would do it for my child and if she doesn't want them than she can take them out. And if the time comes that she wants it again all she has to do is stick earrings back in.

At such a young age she isn't going to be able to tell you she wants them out, in the same way as she can't tell you she wants them! And more than likely the holes will close back up so she can't just 'stick them back in'. 


I honestly think it is 100% selfish of the parents to get their childs ears pierced. It is purely for the parents to be like 'awwh look how pretty it is!'.

Snuffles, I don't know about where you are, but not any of the piercing shops around where I live will pierce my 9 year old sister, let alone a baby.

My 9 year old sister knows better and will not let a gun near her. She want's her ears pierced and she is old enough to know how to cleam them and more importantly, old enough to make the decision herself.

This topic really angers me.


----------



## Gunnhilde

wwchix said:


> Agreed with Toni.
> 
> I think children with pierced ears are disgusting. Not the actual child, but the fact their parents have willingly put them through pain, its child abuse. They are not old enough to make their own decisions, and it is extremely painful for the little ones! Why you would have a baby and shove (more than likely at claires or walmart) a blunt object through your beloved childs ears with an unsterile instrument, I do not know!
> 
> 
> 
> I would do it for my child and if she doesn't want them than she can take them out. And if the time comes that she wants it again all she has to do is stick earrings back in.
> 
> At such a young age she isn't going to be able to tell you she wants them out, in the same way as she can't tell you she wants them! And more than likely the holes will close back up so she can't just 'stick them back in'.
> 
> 
> I honestly think it is 100% selfish of the parents to get their childs ears pierced. It is purely for the parents to be like 'awwh look how pretty it is!'.
> 
> Snuffles, I don't know about where you are, but not any of the piercing shops around where I live will pierce my 9 year old sister, let alone a baby.
> 
> My 9 year old sister knows better and will not let a gun near her. She want's her ears pierced and she is old enough to know how to cleam them and more importantly, old enough to make the decision herself.
> 
> This topic really angers me.Click to expand...

Well, I guess then you'll know what to do with your own child. :winkwink:


We all have things that deeply effect us, but I think it would be best to let parents make their own decisions. :thumbup:


----------



## wwchix

I will know what to do with my own child, yes.

Thats your opinion on BC.. but this is a thread about piercing and tattoo's, so I don't know why you brought that up... I guess you'd rather her come home pregnant than take the pill though if that's your opinion!?


----------



## Snuffles

Hey hey ladies, there is no need to start a tussle on this thread. I agree that this is a controversial topic, but everyone has their own opinions on the matter. Can we please keep this thread about what I created it for?

Also I thought about it and if I do decide I want my daughter to wear earrings I'll just do clip ons that way everyone wins :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy Bean

what did i say....lol


----------



## modified

wwchix said:


> At such a young age she isn't going to be able to tell you she wants them out, in the same way as she can't tell you she wants them! *And more than likely the holes will close back up so she can't just 'stick them back in'*.

Nah, it's more likely that, by the time she's old enough to take them out herself, they'll have been there long after to be perma-holes.

Before I started stretching my lobes, my pierced ears were still the original holes from when I was a little girl. I hadn't worn anything in them for over a decade.

Which makes it worse IMO! I think it's a disgusting thing for a parent to do but that's me had my say, I'm shutting up now. People agree and disagree with everything. For every reason I have for why it's wrong, someone else can come along with just as many for why they believe it's right.

Anyway! I got my Sweeney Todd thigh piece finished today. Now I just have to wait for my scraped knee to heal and we're going to do both knee caps at the same time :happydance:


----------



## modified

Pre clean up and crappy iPhone photo.


----------



## Sydd

Sweeney Todd piece looks amazing :thumbup:

and thank you Snuffles!


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh Toni can I make out with your leg? :rofl:

Tsk tsk Mummy Bean you know what you said, jk :winkwink:


----------



## oceania

IMO calling ear piercings child abuse is soo overboard. Its not like youre doing female circumcision or something! A piercing gun hurts very little, and only hurts for a second, its not like youre putting your kid through torture! I dont know yet if im going to pierce my daughters ears if I have one, but I certainly dont judge moms who do! 

Child abuse is the physical, sexual or emotional mistreatment or neglect of a child or children.[1] In the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the Department for Children And Families (DCF) define child maltreatment as any act or series of acts of commission or omission by a parent or other caregiver that results in harm, potential for harm, or threat of harm to a child.[2] 

I dont think earpiercings match that definition in any way...


----------



## LoveMetal

I've got my left foot and my right wrist tattooed... they're pretty small though.. i like being able to easily cover it all up.. As for piercings, I've pretty much had every piercing over the years... lip (center and sides), nose, septum, nipples, naval, unmentionable, gauged ears(thankfully i never did them to big, so they now look like i never had them)... most of the piercings I've had didn't last long.. I only have my nipple rings & naval ring in now.


----------



## modified

oceania said:


> IMO calling ear piercings child abuse is soo overboard. Its not like youre doing female circumcision or something! A *piercing gun hurts very little*, and only hurts for a second, its not like youre putting your kid through torture!

Do you know anything about piercing guns?
*
Being pierced with a gun will damage the tissue in your ear.*

That's right. Gun piercings cause excess scar tissue. The reason lies in the method of creating the hole. Unlike in a needle piercing, guns puncture your skin by blunt force. Instead of a sharp object swiftly cutting a slit into your skin, studs are dull and put intense pressure on the outside tissue which forces it inside your ear until a hole is made. This blunt trauma is more painful and can cause excess scar tissue and aide in infection (when the outside part of your ear is pushed into the hole, it takes with it all those microorganisms that were on the outside of your ear). OUCH.

To top that off, guns -- which were originally used to tag the ears of dairy cows -- are supposed to be used only on earlobes. Even the the people who MAKE AND SELL piercing guns say it's dangerous to pierce anywhere else. Yet many places use a gun to pierce ear cartilage and even other body parts, even though this could cause tons of problems -- including deformities and shattered cartilage. Just the fact that these "piercers" don't know the proper uses of the gun should warn you against having them poke a hole in your body.

*Guns are NOT STERILE and can spread life-threatening diseases like hepatitis and HIV.*

That's right, you CAN get these viruses from a simple piercing. At a good piercing studio, where everything is sterilized and/or disposable and cross-contamination is avoided, you will not get such viruses. However, gun piercings do not save you from this risk.

First, let's talk about sterilization and cross-contamination. The first thing you should know is that rubbing alcohol does not completely sterilize things. Neither does flame, boiling water, or any of the other methods that a lot of people assume work. While rubbing alcohol will kill SOME bacteria (but not all... and even to kill the most basic bacteria it takes a half-hour of soaking), it also leaves behind bacteria as well -- whether it's used on your skin or on the gun, it's NOT sterilizing. It's only cleaning. Matches and lighters definitely don't work (you know that black stuff they leave behind? That's burned off fuel and is very dirty. You don't want that inside your body). There are really only two methods of sterilization; the most important and efficient one is an autoclave (these are used by hospitals). Autoclaves are basically very expensive "ovens" that work by using intense heat and pressure. The second thing you need to know is when you're working in a sterile field, everything is only as sterile as the dirtiest object present. This means EVERYTHING possible needs to be autoclaved.

In gun piercings, the stud is usually the only thing that is sterile (and sometimes not even that). Given the fact that "things are only as sterile as the dirtiest object present," that means that having a sterile stud is useless when it's put into an unsterile gun by a person who is usually not wearing gloves in a store that is touched by hundreds of people each day. Modern plastic guns themselves are not sterile because they cannot be autoclaved or they will melt (older metal guns can be autoclaved but rarely are); anyone who tells you the gun is sterile is incorrect. This means that you can contract hepatitis or HIV from a piercing gun if a person who used it before was infected. 

Many guns today are disposable, and while that means you wont be exposed to other people's blood, it still doesn't protect you from the contamination of the packaging and the dirty hands of the factory workers who assembled the gun. Even a simple infection can be deforming and life threatening in bad cases.

In a proper needle piercing, everything is autoclaved: the jewelry, the disposable needle, the clamp -- everything. The piercer will even wear sterile gloves (and change them if he touches anything unsterile). The piercing will be done in a room (that is separate from the waiting room) that can be (and is) scrubbed down and safe from exposure to mass amounts of people. This method is the best way of preventing cross-contamination and foreign viruses and bacteria from entering your body!

*"Professionals" who use a gun are not trained in either piercing or proper hygiene.*

In addition to their years of learning to pierce, APP piercers also take classes on how to avoid exposing you, the client, to harmful microorganisms, but you can be sure that the teenager at the mall wielding a stud-gun hasn't. In fact, anyone can buy a piercing gun legally. That means that the person ready to pierce your ears might have never done it before (and you will never know). At most, they probably had a day-long piercing seminar during their employee training period. Training for these "piercers" is simply learning how to aim the gun and shoot (with a few practice shots into a piece of cardboard). It is not economically feasible for managers of these mall chains and beauty salons to offer education on microorganisms, methods of sterilization and avoidance of cross-contamination so it is never done. Simply put, when you get a piercing from a person using a gun, you're getting a hole poked in you by someone who probably is about as trustworthy as your kid brother with a nail.

*Studs are improper jewelry for lobes and ESPECIALLY for other body parts*.

We've all seen earring studs a million times. You know what they look like; they're really thin and short with a butterfly backing to hold them on your ears. Newsflash! These studs themselves are improper jewelry, for ears and elsewhere.

For starters, they're made with very cheap material. 15% of the population is allergic to the metal nickel. Despite the commonality of this allergy, the metals gold, steel, and sterling silver all contain large amounts of it -- yet these are the most common materials of piercing studs. Having a piece of jewelry in your body that you are allergic to have be painful, very itchy, make your ear an ugly swollen red and ultimately prevent healing.

The proper materials for a fresh piercing are implant-grade stainless steel (which contains very little nickel) or titanium (which contains no nickel at all), along with a few other choice metals. Using these metals greatly reduces the change of irritation from a metal allergy. All professional piercers will have the option of choosing jewelry made in these metals.

In addition, the studs have a very thin, short rod which can easily rip, tear and migrate in your ear (the thicker the bar, the better it will be for your piercing). Also, because the bar is so short, it cannot accommodate swelling which is your natural bodily reaction to trauma. The lack of room to swell can more damage your ear, be intensely painful and cause serious complications (ever known someone who had to have surgery to remove an earring from inside their ear, because scar tissue grew OVER the earring? I have).

Lastly, the butterfly backing. Have one lying around? Look at the back of it. See all those little crevices? Those trap dirt, bacterial and hair (and hair is really dirty) and push it close to or into your piercing. Those backings are a first-rate ticket to infection. In a needle piercing, the jewelry will not have crevices in which bacteria can hide and are easily cleanable.

Ever seen one a piece of jewelry used with piercing guns? They're gold or silver, right? That's gold or silver plating. Imagine that flaking off in your childs ear.


----------



## Gunnhilde

You might want to move this (childhood ear piercing) over to other thread on this topic in WTT. :thumbup:


----------



## wwchix

oceania said:


> IMO calling ear piercings child abuse is soo overboard. Its not like youre doing female circumcision or something! A piercing gun hurts very little, and only hurts for a second, its not like youre putting your kid through torture! I dont know yet if im going to pierce my daughters ears if I have one, but I certainly dont judge moms who do!
> 
> Child abuse is the physical, sexual or emotional mistreatment or neglect of a child or children.[1] In the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the Department for Children And Families (DCF) define child maltreatment as any act or series of acts of commission or omission by a parent or other caregiver that results in harm, potential for harm, or threat of harm to a child.[2]
> 
> I dont think earpiercings match that definition in any way...


I hope to god your post is sarcastic, but I think it isn't!

Almost every single bit of that relates to the piercing of a childs ears! physically mistreating a child by shoving a blunt object through their flesh! emotional mistreatment could be counted as it may cause flashbacks or trauma to the child emotionally. and most certainly it fits the last line of resulting in harm to the child! you are forcing a hole in their ears with brute force and causing immence harm to the child!


----------



## Snuffles

Can we please keep this debate out of my thread. I have not created it to hear bickering over piercing children's ears. Wwchix, you have created your own thread about this topic, please keep it over there and not bring it here. I really do not want to have to keep reading about this, if it continues I will contact administration to lock my thread. Please keep this thread about what I created it for.


----------



## wwchix

Sorry snuffles, but i responded to the other poster.. she wouldn't have seen my reply (or toni's reply) in that thread!

x


----------



## Snuffles

I understand


----------



## louisiana

im up to 25 tattoos at the moment with plans for loads more!
ive got cherry blossoms on my left arm,a heart padlock on my left arm,swallows with cherries and pin up in martini glass with stars and diamonds on my back,the key for heart padlock on the back of my neck, a bettie pagie pin up on my right arm,a masquerade mask and perfume bottle on my right arm.
3 horseshoe tattoes a pocket watch and more pin ups.oh and japanese fans on my chest.


----------



## zoomlentil

I've got two tattoos and eight piercings. 

I have one tattoo on each wrist/forearm - on my left is a steampunk style time machine modelled vaguely off the TARDIS, and on the right is a star with a snaky, tendrily tail. I'm not such a fan of the star as it's too plain for me these days, but I love my time machine and get a lot of comments on it!

7 ear piercings (four stretched) and one belly ring. :)


----------



## modified

A proper photo finally :)


----------



## Gunnhilde

@Modified My compliments to your tattoo artist. That is some great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Very very nice ladies :)


----------



## wwchix

that blood looks so lifelike! x


----------



## Kyliem87

My 1st tattoo I don't have a pic of but it's a tribal heart which is in the middle of my lower back. The 2nd one (first pic) had to be re-done as parts of the previous tattoo literally peeled off...it took me 3 years to get the courage to put it right. And the 3rd one (second pic) is a tattoo of my sisters name. She is mentally and physically disabled and this is my tribute to her

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0817.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









Tattoo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------

